# Need to replace a windscreen- go to Middlehurst!



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

After a cracked windscreen on the way to Japfest last weekend I phoned around some 12odd companies to get a quote on a replacement, the default autoglass option was £1511 and quotes from other similar services varied between cheapest of £1238 - £1751

Middlehurst were £911, not only considerably cheaper but also confidence that the replacement would be OEM and not pattern glass and naturally these guys know the car!!

I can see clearly now :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Useful to know

Not covered on my insurance, but track days are.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed

I am confident CCi include glass cover - just not on your track days.

Get your policy dusted off and check plz!

D

PS You haven't replied to my PM


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Better check :thumbsup:

Got your PM, sorry for not responding, but just looking at the diary ..... aka how can I dress up a trip to CC, lol


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

alloy said:


> After a cracked windscreen on the way to Japfest last weekend I phoned around some 12odd companies to get a quote on a replacement, the default autoglass option was £1511 and quotes from other similar services varied between cheapest of £1238 - £1751
> 
> Middlehurst were £911, not only considerably cheaper but also confidence that the replacement would be OEM and not pattern glass and naturally these guys know the car!!
> 
> I can see clearly now :thumbsup:


Nice Info ...... good post. 

Quick question though - Did the Nissan staff ACTUALLY do the windscreen change or did autoglass sneak in round the back ???? The reason I ask is I`ve had 2 windscreens done at main dealers and both times they said its easier for them to get an independant company in ???? ( Not Nissan I hasten to add )


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> Useful to know
> 
> Not covered on my insurance, but track days are.


If you're with CCI, then windscreens are covered, but only up to £750 or some other inadequate figure. Glad both my 'screen claims were with other companies...

Incidentally, Alloy, why shop around? Surely your insurers pay out regardless?
Having said that, Middlehurst are a far safer bet than some companies.

Autoglass broke my A pillar trim that cost my insurers another £900!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

alloy said:


> ...
> 
> Middlehurst were £911, not only considerably cheaper but also confidence that the replacement would be OEM and not pattern glass and naturally these guys know the car!!
> 
> I can see clearly now :thumbsup:


...the rain has gone! :runaway:

£911 fitted... that's a cracking price! 

Well done Middlehursts, great job! I *know* where I'm taking my car if I get a cracked windscreen: MH all the way! :thumbsup:

I got £1000 cover standard on CCI... I believe some specialists standard quotes are for £500 windscreen cover but they will up it to £1000 if you ask.

Not found an insurer that offers more than £1K replacement cover (with trackday options too). I got quoted £1436 from National and £2151 from Autoglass (with a discount to £1500 when pressed) for a replacement so a sub-£1000 competitive offering is ace, imho. Long may it last ! :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Admiral didn't blink an eye at the extortionate £1600 Autoglass charged them for my first one, plus the £900 for the A pillar trim they cracked! :runaway:

You're right, CCI do cover £1000, so in that case, MH would have been a no-brainer. Long way to travel for some of us though, and concierge wouldn't have covered it...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm not covered for glass on my policy (fleet) so that's why i was eager to ring round. Middelhurst is a bit of a drive but again i have family 20miles away so not an issue for me 

Anyway just thought i'd post the price up as it was exceptionally competitive and it may be of use to people in the future. Perhaps my one and only contribution to GTROC and indeed the internet as a whole....now back to my abusive ways


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> If you're with CCI, then windscreens are covered, but only up to £750 or some other inadequate figure. Glad both my 'screen claims were with other companies...
> 
> Incidentally, Alloy, why shop around? Surely your insurers pay out regardless?
> Having said that, Middlehurst are a far safer bet than some companies.
> ...


Thanks

Windscreen thing a bit naff but CCI not all bad, as they just said they'd do me 650bhp for no additional premium.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Thanks
> 
> Windscreen thing a bit naff but CCI not all bad, as they just said they'd do me 650bhp for no additional premium.


Time to sell the NISMO then


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

The cost to the insurance firm though is staggeringly less than it is to do the job privately. So just before switching to my first MY10 GTR I had the screen on my old 350z Roadster replaced. I tried getting straight quotes to just have it done myself and I was being given figures of about £1500. When I had Autoglass do the job on my insurance I signed the invoice to the insurance company and saw they were being charged something like £500 (I foregt the actual total but it was about that).

I presume that the volume they provide gets Autoglass in at a small cost plus margin rather than a margin of 200%+. Presumably Middlehursts get something from a third party supplier like this, they front up the replacement, rake off an element of profit and leave the core work and return to the windscreen replacement operator.


----------

